
Transitioning Code from Closed to Open: Industry Julia Users Discuss OSS - jrevels
https://julialang.org/blog/2020/09/juliacon-2020-open-source-bof-follow-up/
======
jrevels
Author of post here. I tried to distill as much of this JuliaCon session's
content as possible; hopefully didn't miss too much. I'd be keen to hear about
OSS hurdles that I'm sure folks have faced in other language communities :)

It's kind of nestled at the bottom, but this post also announces that we're
organizing the first ever "Annual Industry Julia Users Contributhon", an
annual Julia community hackathon where participating industry organizations
can come together to contribute back to the Julia ecosystem. We already have a
great cohort of orgs that I'm positive will produce some substantial
contributions over what's sure to be a fun couple of days. If your company
uses Julia, I'd love for you to join us!

